# My Collection Pt.1



## Dinsdale

L To R
Hinoura, Shigefusa, Shigefusa, Kato, Kato, Yoshimitsu, Mizuno



L To R
Haburn, Haburn, Harner, Ealy, Ealy, Bloodroot, Bloodroot



L To R
Tsourkan, Tsourkan, Catcheside, HHH



Trio of Catchesides



Anderson & HHH



Cheese and salumi slayer by
Isaiah Schroeder



L To R
Mizuno, Mizuno, Yoshimune, Konosuke HD2



Trio of Marko's work



L To R
Watanabe, Tadatsuna, Shiraki



Isaiah Schroeder


----------



## Dinsdale

Part Deux


Rader



Konosuke 10th Anniversary HD



Vintage Sabs, Takeda, Carter, Gude


----------



## valgard

Let me grab a towel to clean the droll from my desk, BRB.


----------



## khashy

valgard said:


> Let me grab a towel to clean the droll from my desk, BRB.



Please grab a towel for me too while you're at it


----------



## tgfencer

That first batch is beautiful. And the custom handles are all outstanding!


----------



## Dinsdale

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## alterwisser

Holy cow mother of holy cow!!


----------



## dwalker

You really gotta move some of that surplus. I look out on BST.


----------



## Dinsdale

I've actually been kicking around letting some go. I have a 360mm shigefusa kitaeji Yanagi getting a custom handle and a 240 Doi Kiritsuke getting the same thing. I'll have them back on Saturday.


----------



## toddnmd

Wow, wow, wow. Great collection. I need to show this to my wife so she will understand how modest my collection is!
Who does your handle work?


----------



## Mute-on

alterwisser said:


> Holy cow mother of holy cow!!



Yeah. What he said


----------



## Kingkor

Thats one of the best collections ive ever seen by far, I think every knife there is a keeper that ain't woth letting go of.


----------



## Marek07

Hang on a second... You're an individual, right? Not a collective? Not a museum? Not a retailer?
That's an _*insane*_ collection - insane in a good way - IMO. And the handles only add to the stellar line up.
:drool::drool::drool:

PS - Todd - no way I'd show this collection to my wife. She'd only start worrying about more potential purchases.


----------



## Dinsdale

Isaiah Schroeder does the bulk of my handles. I supply him with most of the wood that he uses on them.


----------



## Anton

WOW - that first pic alone is awesome. What's the Mizuno?


----------



## zetieum

Absolutely stunning. It is an exceptional collection! The handles are also extremely nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dinsdale

[h=1]Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Ao Hagane DX Blue Steel No.1 Suminagashi Wa Gyuto 240mm[/h]


----------



## cheflarge

DAMN.............


----------



## ashy2classy

I just posted this in another thread but it's very much applicable here...


----------



## Wdestate

nice set man.. i want that hinoura...irate1:


----------



## Mrmnms

Amazing collection. It looks like some get a lot of use . I feel so much less guilty about my own now. Thank you!


----------



## Dinsdale

They are tools to be used and art to be appreciated.


----------



## shownomarci

OMG, that is a collection and a half!
Sometimes i think i have too many kitchen knives, then i look at other people's and i'm relieved.


----------



## preizzo

Wow! &#128522;


----------



## Furminati

What do you mean " part one " ??? Lolololol


----------



## ashy2classy

Furminati said:


> What do you mean " part one " ??? Lolololol



Lol!! Good point! I never thought about that.


----------



## Dinsdale

Part two was earlier in this thread, this is a continuation. Here are two I just picked up today from Isaiah @schroederknifeworks.


Shigefusa Kitaeji 360mm Yanagi with matching saya.
240mm Doi Kiritsuke.


Close ups of the handles.


----------



## Eitan78

Dinsdale said:


> View attachment 35217
> 
> L To R
> Hinoura, Shigefusa, Shigefusa, Kato, Kato, Yoshimitsu, Mizuno
> 
> View attachment 35218
> 
> L To R
> Haburn, Haburn, Harner, Ealy, Ealy, Bloodroot, Bloodroot
> 
> View attachment 35219
> 
> L To R
> Tsourkan, Tsourkan, Catcheside, HHH
> 
> View attachment 35220
> 
> Trio of Catchesides
> 
> View attachment 35221
> 
> Anderson & HHH
> 
> View attachment 35222
> 
> Cheese and salumi slayer by
> Isaiah Schroeder
> 
> View attachment 35225
> 
> L To R
> Mizuno, Mizuno, Yoshimune, Konosuke HD2
> 
> View attachment 35224
> 
> Trio of Marko's work
> 
> View attachment 35223
> 
> L To R
> Watanabe, Tadatsuna, Shiraki
> 
> View attachment 35226
> 
> Isaiah Schroeder



what is the male version of getting wet?, just saying... Absolutely stunning :bigeek:


----------



## Factotum

Eitan, it's a boner, and who wouldn't firm up a little looking at some of these. The Anderson Handle and Saya combo is spectacular. Loving the color fade on that Shig 360 is stunning as well. Nicely done.


----------



## Jacob_x

absolutely insane collection. off the chart.


----------



## Jacob_x

pic one tho...


----------



## cheflarge

That Doi.................... OFF THE HOOK!!! As is the entire collection.


----------



## Customfan

I Like that you made the effort to try various knives from the same maker, there are some real jewels in there, congratulations! :happymug:


----------

